# iOS12 broke the Masterbuilt app



## irb75 (Sep 23, 2018)

anyone else seeing the same thing?  I contacted Masterbuilt support and got this response:

_Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt Customer Support. We are currently working on the app. I assure you, we are working diligently to get this fixed as soon as possible. 



Regards,

Masterbuilt Customer Support

Masterbuilt ®_


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

irb75 said:


> anyone else seeing the same thing?  I contacted Masterbuilt support and got this response:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt Customer Support. We are currently working on the app. I assure you, we are working diligently to get this fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


I'll hazard a guess that Apple put out a soft fix, and their code jacked up some thing. It's pretty common when any thing gets patched. As my coder friends say 'fix one bug in a program, another 12 things instantly break'


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 23, 2018)

And you know know why my Wife is Apple,
And I am PC.

I can fix mine, I tell her to take it to the Apple Store.
And there will be Peace in The Valley Some Day...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2018)

irb75 said:


> anyone else seeing the same thing?  I contacted Masterbuilt support and got this response:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt Customer Support. We are currently working on the app. I assure you, we are working diligently to get this fixed as soon as possible.
> 
> ...




If I'm not mistaken, somebody posted that same statement from Masterbuilt a couple weeks ago.
At least they're on it !!

Bear


----------



## mikeperez (Oct 4, 2018)

The new app is worse.


----------



## irb75 (Oct 8, 2018)

mikeperez said:


> The new app is worse.


Yea didnt work on the new MES40 I bought


----------



## mikeperez (Oct 13, 2018)

It's a bit hard to connect but after connecting I found the app to work ok. I can sit in my living room with the smoker in the back porch, and it responds pretty good. 

I've also found my meat probe to be pretty accurate. I was surprised since many of this forum say the probe is not accurate.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2018)

mikeperez said:


> It's a bit hard to connect but after connecting I found the app to work ok. I can sit in my living room with the smoker in the back porch, and it responds pretty good.
> 
> I've also found my meat probe to be pretty accurate. I was surprised since many of this forum say the probe is not accurate.




The problem with the built in meat probe is the ability to check it for accuracy, more than the accuracy itself. IMO

Bear


----------



## mikeperez (Oct 13, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> The problem with the built in meat probe is the ability to check it for accuracy, more than the accuracy itself. IMO
> 
> Bear


It matched a thermopro, and another instant thermometer. It was within in 1 or 2 degrees. Or do you mean something else?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2018)

mikeperez said:


> It matched a thermopro, and another instant thermometer. It was within in 1 or 2 degrees. Or do you mean something else?




If you just compare two Therms, they could both be accurate, but if you have them at different places in the smoker, they'll read different Temps. And Vice-Versa.
But the main thing I meant was in order to check a Maverick (Or similar Therm sets), you just Boil a pot of water & take the Maverick to the Pot & stick the tip of the Maverick Probe in the boiling water, without touching the side of the pot.
Depending on your Altitude, it should read about 212° ASL.

With the Sensor built into the back wall of an MES (Smoker Temp), or the built in Meat Probe, it's kinda hard to take them into the kitchen to dip them into the boiling pot of water.

So I check my Mavericks for accuracy, when in doubt, and I put the Maverick Meat probe about 3" from the Meat. That is far enough away from the meat to keep the cold meat from affecting the Maverick in the beginning of the smoke, yet close enough to measure the temp in the area that the Meat is in.

Hope that Helps,
Bear


----------



## mikeperez (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks Bear, 

MB updated their app again, and I must say it has gotten better. I turned the MES on and went to sit down in the living room. Opened the app, and hit the remote option and it connected without any issues. There is still a bug when you open the app and the bluetooth is not on, is crashes the app, and also when you hit the light button on the app it turns on the flashlight on the phone as well as the light on the smoker.


----------



## irb75 (Oct 24, 2018)

I haven't had a chance to try it yet but I did see the update.  Nice to see they've extended the connection timeout and improved the crash report tool...at least that makes it sound like they're interested in improving it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2018)

mikeperez said:


> Thanks Bear,
> 
> MB updated their app again, and I must say it has gotten better. I turned the MES on and went to sit down in the living room. Opened the app, and hit the remote option and it connected without any issues. There is still a bug when you open the app and the bluetooth is not on, is crashes the app, and also when you hit the light button on the app it turns on the flashlight on the phone as well as the light on the smoker.



Well, glad to hear it's getting better.
Might want to tell them about the flashlight coming on. Might help them while they're trying to get it right.
That stuff is all way over my head, but I'm just an Old Bear!!

Bear


----------



## irb75 (Oct 25, 2018)

I was able to use it yesterday and it’s an improved experience but not perfect - a bit more stable than the previous version.


----------



## mikeperez (Oct 26, 2018)

Another bug: it identifies mine as a 30'' MES, when it is the 40''. 

Not a biggie.


----------



## irb75 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ditto


----------

